# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Weight loss thread 2016

## rose

I am pulling this thread out of hibernation.

Last year I got down to 14st 6lbs.
Today I weighed myself and I am 16st 7lbs. Goal weight is 11st. Let the challenge begin.

Fun and effective ways to lose weight are very welcome on this thread. Anyone who wants to join in is very welcome. You do a weekly weigh in and it can get a bit competitive over who loses the most each week. And we can cheer each other along!

Who's in?

----------


## magie06

I'll be in for this. I'm starting at 14st 7lbs. My goal is 9st. Bring it on!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Ok, this is something only me and my dr know - I don't even tell hubby, and never have done.  I lost 12 lbs through withdrawal, but have put on 10lbs since going back on an opiate, and with Christmas. So, as of this morning, I weight 17st 1lb.  I don't have a goal weight, just want to be less itms. I can't diet in the strictest sense of the word cos of the lithium, I can't do much exercise, so I just have to reduce the naughty things. However, I always refuse to do this before my birthday so, from 7 Jan I'm on it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Im with you, but am too embarrassed to put weight up publicly... but I weigh more than most of you together....

----------


## rose

We'll keep it positive, friendly, with a bit of competition thrown in. If you don't want to put your weight in that's fine, you just have to pick your weekly weigh-in time and then post what you lost or gained.
I remember last year the competition I had going with Magie was very motivating.
There is no judgement here, we are all different weights based on our personal circumstances, all we can do is do our best.
Let's try our best together  :): 

By the way, here is a list of 'calorie-neutral foods':

*Vegetables*
Asparagus
Beetroot
Broccoli
Cabbages
Carrots
Cauliflowers
Courgettes
Cucumbers
Lettuces
Radishes
Spinach
Tomatoes

*Fruit*
Apples
Blackberries
Cranberries
Clementines
Melons
Oranges
Peaches
Papayas
Raspberries
Rhubarb
Strawberries
Watermelons

----------

Suzi (02-01-16)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you!  :):

----------


## Mira

Ok. I will join in  :):  i have been the same weight for a while but its been creeping up ever so slightly.

----------


## Suzi

Shall I split this to make a 2016 thread?

----------


## Paula

Good plan Suzi

----------


## rose

Yep, why not  :):

----------


## S deleted

Just wanted to be an annoying cow and inform you I have been to the quacks today and have lost 3.5kg over the Christmas period  :P: 

Pretty sure I did the same thing last year lol

----------


## Paula

That's so wonderful for you ......  :ninja1:

----------


## S deleted

It's probably the stress that Christmas brings lol not bad considering I'm not even trying. Ok yes there are things which I've had to change or at least be for thoughtful about but I am far from the model patient.

----------


## rose

> Just wanted to be an annoying cow and inform you I have been to the quacks today and have lost 3.5kg over the Christmas period 
> 
> Pretty sure I did the same thing last year lol


Sorry, but it doesn't count if you don't post the loss in lbs!  :O: 

OK, so its 7.7lbs which is amazing. It may be due to stress but its still great, well done.

----------


## Jarre

I did post in my thread, but starting weight this year 18 stone 13lbs aiming to hit 17 st. or less better by end of year body fat down to below 30% and BMI to 32 (from 37).

Goals include walking to work at least 3 times a week (site visits dependant) if no site visits 4-5 times.
Cook more meals for myself rather than premade nuke in microwave jobbies.

----------


## Mira

Ok i went on the scale just now. And its a 111.1 kg. I 
Dont know how to do the lbs so at least it does not count lol. 

Its to much. This needs to change. Going to try and eat my normal portions again.

----------


## Jarre

1KG = 2.2lbs.  14lbs = 1 stone

----------


## rose

I don't understand it in kg but I'll try to put in a link later where you can convert it.

I just came here to say I AM HUNGRY.

----------

magie06 (05-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

Us oldies think in stones and pounds, where as you young ones think in kilograms.

As Jarre says 1KG = 2.2lbs. 14lbs = 1 stone

----------


## Paula

I think in lbs, does that make me an oldie?

----------


## rose

I think in lbs, I am not THAT old!  :O:

----------

S deleted (05-01-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

I think in lbs too and I'm not that old! Though I feel it. Going to make a proper effort this year. I think it will be easier back at my mums as I'll be doing all the housework.

----------


## OldMike

Whoa best be careful what I say here, Paula, Rose and Jaq are all young ones, as an oap I assumed anyone under 65 used metric, I'm just so not with it.

----------


## rose

> Ok i went on the scale just now. And its a 111.1 kg. I 
> Dont know how to do the lbs so at least it does not count lol. 
> 
> Its to much. This needs to change. Going to try and eat my normal portions again.


111.1kg is 17stone 7 lbs, just so you know!

----------


## Paula

Mike, I'm 42 tomorrow, so should probably admit to middle aged  :O:

----------

Suzi (05-01-16)

----------


## magie06

Paula, I'm not sure if I'll remember your day tomorrow, so happy birthday for tomorrow.

----------

Paula (05-01-16)

----------


## magie06

Okay, I went to weight watchers this morning, and my official weight for the purpose of this thread, is 14st 9lbs. It means that I need to lose 5st 9lbs to be back to 9st which is even heavy for my height. Officially I should be around 8st or 8st 7lbs.

----------


## selena

And I feel I put some kilos after holidays.

----------


## rose

Would you like to join us in the weight loss challenge Selena?

----------


## selena

> Would you like to join us in the weight loss challenge Selena?


Yes, taking into consideration my particularities.

----------


## Paula

We all have particularities. I'm not allowed to diet for a start, and I have an Underactive thyroid. But I'm going to give it a go  :):

----------

selena (07-01-16)

----------


## selena

Yes, I think I also should try.

----------


## Suzi

Yup and I have things I can't do either, but we can give it a go together!

----------


## Jaquaia

Well I've just found some fitness stuff I bought a few years ago. And I have my wii so when I move home I'm going to aim for half an hour 3 times a week and gradually build up. Just Dance is fun so it doesn't feel like exercise! I've just taken the dog for a walk to the end of the street and back and I'm glad she doesn't like the cold and didn't want to go further! Hiding away has made me so unfit!

----------


## Suzi

Good for you! I'm so pleased for you!

----------


## Paula

Trouble with having daughters birthday and mine just after Christmas, there's an awful lot of chocolate/cake in the house ......

----------


## Jaquaia

Treat day once a week! Chocolate will last until the cake has gone and the thing about treat day is the rules don't state just one slice allowed  :O:

----------


## magie06

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Mira

I am having a hard time too. Its like i am not strong enough and just give in all the time.

----------


## rose

> I am having a hard time too. Its like i am not strong enough and just give in all the time.


Same here.

----------


## rose

Last night was the hardest night in a while but I am glad I didn't give into temptation.
Official weigh-in: Down 2lbs.

----------


## Samantha340

I still think it would help to get rid of all sweets in the house.

----------


## rose

> I still think it would help to get rid of all sweets in the house.


I am working up to it. Remember my OCD centres around having everything I could possibly need when the shops shut, so getting rid of the sweets is a double challenge.
Last night if I hadn't had sweets I would have eate fruit or toast or anything I could lay my hands on. I was that hungry.

----------


## Samantha340

Do you drink enough water? Not soft drinks or juices.

----------


## rose

I drink loads of water, and rarely drink anything else.

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## Paula

First weigh in and I've put on 2 lbs. though I'm not surprised as, since I weighed myself on 2 Jan, I've had my birthday, I've been pretty much sedentary and my opoid has been doubled in strength. But I've got back into a healthier eating habit over the last week so I hope to start seeing results this week

----------

Suzi (16-01-16)

----------


## magie06

Official weigh in at ww - up 2lbs. I'm a little pig and can't stop eating sweets.

----------


## Jaquaia

I was weighed at the hospital and I've put on a stone. Really need to work on that when my ribs have healed.

----------


## rose

Official weigh-in - no change this week - static at 16 stone 5 lbs.

----------


## rose

> I was weighed at the hospital and I've put on a stone. Really need to work on that when my ribs have healed.


Have you changed meds Jaq?

----------


## Jaquaia

No but I have been on steroids for my chest infection so maybe why.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh Steroids... The  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: s...

----------


## rose

It depends on the type of steroid but that is probably the culprit.

----------


## rose

If I don't stop eating I am going to put on this week. I am just so hungry!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Totm?

----------


## rose

> Totm?


Yes. I could eat a house.

----------


## Samantha340

Distraction?

----------


## Jaquaia

> Yes. I could eat a house.


Exactly the same here!  :Panda:

----------


## rose

> Distraction?


I tried that. 
I looked at jobs and read out job specs to OH. All the way through I thought of chocolate.
I cleaned out the hamster cage. All the way through I thought of chocolate.
So, I ate some chocolate. It seemed like it was the only way to sort the problem out!

----------


## rose

How was your weigh-in today Magie?
I am really not sure how this week will turn out. I had a couple of days where I ate in excess of 3,000 calories. I've tried to make up for it the last two days. I'll be happy to be same weight this week. It's meant to be raining tomorrow so I'm not sure I'll get any exercise in.

----------


## magie06

I was down 2 pounds this week. But I had an upset tummy yesterday, so my loss is down to that. I've got to get moving this week. Our book this week is all about mindfulness and living in the moment so that's what I'm going to try to do this week.

----------


## rose

Well done Magie, that's really good. I don't lose any weight when I have an upset stomach, usually I gain weight!

Do you think going to Weight Watchers helps you?

----------


## magie06

Yes, I think so. It's what you hear form other people that helps. Like today we were talking about mindfulness and some of the girls had different ways of keeping to your walking. Just do it for you, not anyone else, live in that moment and enjoy walking, the fresh air and exercise are supposed to do wonders for depression.

----------


## rose

The only thing I enjoy about walking is knowing every step burns off some weight. I like being in parks and seeing other people walking dogs etc, but I could do that sitting down! If I am having a bad day, a walk makes no difference to my mood.
But that's not the case for most people!

----------


## magie06

Think of how you used to feel when you were in bed all day. You have now got to the next stage of your recovery. I still can't psych myself up to even go walking.

----------


## rose

I lost 2lbs, I lost 2lbs (in singsong voice). Hooray!!!!

----------


## magie06

Well done, well done, very well done.

----------


## OldMike

> The only thing I enjoy about walking is knowing every step burns off some weight. I like being in parks and seeing other people walking dogs etc, but I could do that sitting down! If I am having a bad day, a walk makes no difference to my mood.
> But that's not the case for most people!


In the period from Boxing day to the start of the New Year I was on a real downer and went for numerous walks. While I was walking and for a short time afterwards my mood was okay but the effect was very short lived and the gloom soon returned. I realised walking to make me feel better wasn't working at all.

I actually like walking (unfortunately my old knees and ankles don't).

I'm glad to see you're getting out for walks Rose that has to be a big plus and take in the scenery while you are walking.

Like today on the circuitous walk back from the opticians I spotted a heather in flower (erica or calluna not sure which), on a sunny morn a walk is sooooo nice.

Rose congrats on losing 2 pounds  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Well done Rose! I lost 1 lb

----------

rose (23-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

> Well done Rose! I lost 1 lb


Well done Paula.

----------


## Suzi

Well done!

----------


## magie06

Well done Paula.

----------


## rose

How did you get on this week Magie?

----------


## Mira

You are all doing good. Hat off to you all.

----------


## magie06

Bad news this week. I was up 2 pounds, and I was very disappointed. But with all the promises I made to Aisling this week about being so brave about her teeth and being sick and all that, I ended up in the chipper more often than I should have. So that's it, from now on I'm going to be good. I've set myself the goal that I'll lose 2 stone this year, but I won't do it like this!  :X:

----------


## rose

Maybe you need to have a guilt-free week off? Like, go all out and do whatever you want, and then start in a week's time? Dieting is mentally exhausting. But this week do some planning: plan the meals with OH, so you know what you're going to be having every night, and plan a short walk each day. Do you walk Aisling to school or take her in the car? What about swimming?

If I lose 2lbs a week from now on I'll be my goal weight of 10 stone by the end of the year. I have lost 6lbs and I need to lose another.... 87lbs.

----------


## magie06

I gave up this week on Monday. Burger King doesn't really appear on the weight watchers plan anywhere. Neither does the local chipper that I went to on Tuesday. And sure I was bad for those days no point in trying for the rest of the week, when I have weigh in on a Thursday morning. This week however, I've had my day off (today) and I'm going to write down everything that I eat for the rest of the week, and hopefully see a better result on the scales.

----------


## rose

You might be surprised about Burger King. I had a KFC but then I used their nutrition guide to add up the calories and it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.
I just did a walk so that I can eat dinner tonight without feeling so bad!

----------


## magie06

You should always have dinner anyway Rose, not just when you've had your walk. I can't get my head around walking at all. I used to be a great walker, and could clock up 12 miles on a good day, but since I got sick, I'm very bad. If it was a choice to take the car or walk to the shop, I'd pick the car every time. I could pretend that I have to put petrol into the car. I don't know how to get back into walking.

----------


## rose

I would have had dinner anyway but this way I can have it and feel a little less guilty.
I don't like walking and the local park isn't great, but some of the other places to walk around here are awesome. I have a calorie counting spreadsheet and I like to see the number below 2000 a day. If that means I have to have a walk, then so be it. Because I am so overweight, every 10 minutes burns about 100 calories. It makes me feel good, not the physical exertion, but knowing I have burnt some calories off.

----------


## Paula

I don't believe in feeling guilty about eating. First, we have to eat to stay alive, second guilt just means we're more likely to eat more and the wrong things.....

----------

Suzi (28-01-16)

----------


## rose

This is true, however it has also been said by a previous psychiatrist that I have an eating disorder.
I love food, but I pretty much hate myself for eating.

----------


## Jaquaia

I wanted chocolate today but bought grapes instead. It's small but it made me feel better about snacking today.

----------

rose (28-01-16)

----------


## Suzi

That's a great choice! We're doing that with the kids too!

----------

Jaquaia (29-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

> I would have had dinner anyway but this way I can have it and feel a little less guilty.
> I don't like walking and the local park isn't great, but some of the other places to walk around here are awesome. I have a calorie counting spreadsheet and I like to see the number below 2000 a day. If that means I have to have a walk, then so be it. Because I am so overweight, every 10 minutes burns about 100 calories. It makes me feel good, not the physical exertion, but knowing I have burnt some calories off.


I like walking but unfortunately my knees and ankles don't and I get totally knackered and if that's not enough I need to take a bathroom break quite often (high sugar and my meds increase urine production considerably, yup I can pee for England) so unless I pass somewhere with bathroom facilities I'm a bit stuck.

I always like looking in other peoples gardens seeing what plants, trees or shrubs they are growing, walking on a clear summers day is the best. Rose I wish there were awesome places to walk round here.




> I don't believe in feeling guilty about eating. First, we have to eat to stay alive, second guilt just means we're more likely to eat more and the wrong things.....


I agree with Paula here.  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

My weight hasn't changed this week but, I'm an emotional eater and I've been in so much pain that healthy eating went out of the window. Ah well

Rose, when were told you had an eating disorder? And has it ever been confirmed by another pdoc?

----------


## rose

Back in July last year I was told this. Not really discussed it with my new pdoc. I know I am up this week because I just had a quick look.on the scales.  The weather is foul so I doubt I'll go out today.

----------


## Paula

Maybe it's something you should bring up?

----------


## Suzi

I think it's definitely something to bring up with your psych lovely...

----------


## VanessaB

Just found this post! Oh the joys of emotional/depression eating...NOT!  I have no idea what the British stone means or is so...sorry.  So I can say it in lbs or kilos my weight that is.  These last two weeks I have really been trying to "push" my way through some black dog days and get to working out and not grabbing the sugar that I so love and am addicted to.  Today I broke down a bit but not so much that I am like OH FORGET IT, I feel really determined this time (been trying to lose weight since our move here to Europe back in 2009) and I know how I feel when I do move and eat right.  BUT, definitely an uphill battle for me.  So glad I am with you all!  :(talk):

----------


## Suzi

Welcome to the group Vanessa  :O:

----------



----------


## Paula

Down another lb, which means a net result of 1 lb down since Christmas (as I put on 2 lb mid Jan). Happy with that.

----------


## magie06

Well done Paula. My weigh in is this morning. I'll fill you in later. I don't think the scales will move in the right direction this week as I've been constipated and that does funny things to the scale. Here's hoping its not another 2 pound up.

----------


## rose

That actually makes a big difference Magie,  so if the scales are up, don't be too disheartened. Good luck!

----------


## Suzi

Well done Paula!

----------


## magie06

Up 1 pound this morning. Disappointed but I know where it came from. Just have to wait and see what this week brings. Maybe if I follow the programme it might help. It's my own fault and I have only myself to blame. I'm going to try to eat more fruit this week. And try to follow Rose's lead and go out for a walk.

----------


## rose

I was up 2lbs on my last weigh-in at the weekend which was annoying. The lower I feel, the more I eat and the less I do.

----------


## magie06

I'm the same Rose. There's an ice cream in the freezer, that I found when I was taking something out for the dinner, with my name on it.

----------


## rose

My nemesis is chocolate.  I could swap the solid chocolate for hot chocolate which would cut hugely on calories.

----------


## magie06

They say dark chocolate is the one to go for if you need a fix because it's got more coco in it. I don't like dark chocolate.

----------


## rose

I didn't think I liked it but OH got me some by accident and it was yummy. I think it has slightly less calories than milk chocolate.

----------


## magie06

Yes, I think it's because of the high coco in it, you don't need as much.

----------


## Jaquaia

I prefer dark chocolate as it's bitter and means I can't eat as much!

----------

rose (05-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

I only eat dark - but that's coz I have a dairy allergy.... I've built up my tolerances of it  :O:

----------


## magie06

Today I was down 2.5 pounds at ww. I was a happy bunny because I felt that I had actually worked on the plan this week, and had it work for me. So yes, after 2 weeks of going up, I'm finally going in the right direction and was down today. How did other people get on?

----------

OldMike (11-02-16)

----------


## rose

Last Saturday I was up 1lb and the previous Saturday I was up 2lb. I was very disappointed given I am walking every day.
So I am currently 16st 6lbs. I bought myself some size 20 jumpers so at least I have a choice of things to wear.

As an aside, my OH has a colleague who has been walking every day and as he lost weight, he added bottles of water to his backpack, to make himself heavier so he was still burning the same amount of calories. I thought that was a clever idea.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't stood on the scales this week to be honest. But I bought an activity tracker to track my steps and my sleep mostly.. It's going great (although I'm waiting for a replacement as mine has an intermittent fault - not fussed as I bought it second hand from ebay lol)...

----------


## Jaquaia

Totm again so finding it hard to stay away from the junk so I'm probably up again  :(:

----------


## magie06

Don't worry about being up again. I believe that we loose weight in cycles. Some weeks we are up but other weeks we lose weight. Its all about not staying the same all the time. I should know because I spent all of last year at the same weight. For the full year. Thats a lot of 10 euro's into the coffers of ww, and nothing coming out if you like.

----------


## magie06

I didn't go to ww this week. Aisling was off school and I didn't get up early enough to go. My leader does evening classes but I don't like getting weighed in the evening. So I don't know if I'm up or down. I feel up because everything is tight on me yesterday and today. Driving me nuts to be honest.

----------


## Suzi

It's not pmt is it?

----------


## rose

I am beginning to wonder if we are all synching up!

----------


## magie06

Yes, I think that's what it might be. Although after being extremely regular and on time, I'm now going on for longer and start on a different day each month.

----------


## Suzi

It's known in an office, so why not on a forum where we are more open, honest and caring and probably spend more quality time together?

----------


## rose

Mine were every 28 days give or take then suddenly I had a much longer cycle, and now I notice we are all mentioning it at similar times. (Well, us girls anyway!)
Spooky!!!

----------


## rose

Drumroll please....... I am UP 4lbs this week.
Arrggghhhh!

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I've lost track of where I was at when I last posted here, but can say that I've lost 5lbs since starting noting my weight here

----------

Jaquaia (25-02-16),rose (25-02-16),Suzi (25-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## magie06

I skipped WW this week again. I went onto my own scales this morning and I was 14st 11.5lbs. That would mean I am up about 4 pounds.

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## rose

That's what I got last week and it was really demoralising.   :(bear):

----------


## Mira

My weight is something that is dragging me down a bit. It comes in waves. I just wished i could get myself going

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  Sweetheart it'll come, just don't be so hard on yourself.

----------


## Mira

Thanks. I do remember being 80 kg and sporty and now i am 111 kg and lazy

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you and Emmy can take up something together? Walking? Swimming?

----------


## magie06

If I could move I'd be grand. I was going to aqua aerobics but now I have group on a Wednesday the same time that aerobics are on. I'll have to try something else.

----------


## Mira

We are thinking about it and talking about it the whole time. But starting something is hard  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you could start a blog together with pictures showing us where you live and the things you do?! That would be fab for us to see and might be something that you can then aim for - this weekend you will go to x place... Kind of like a virtual tour of where you live and the things you do?!

----------

selena (26-02-16)

----------


## selena

I completely second Suzi's idea.

----------


## rose

I actually love that idea so much I might try it myself.

----------


## Jecro

I'm desperately trying to lose weight and get fitter as it got to the stage that I got out of breath walking from the car to the school gates and once again I've had to buy more clothes as don't fit in my old ones.  I can be good during the day but it's in the evening I really really struggle.  I mindlessly binge eat it's like a compulsion to stuff as much into me as possible.  It's worse when I'm down but it also happens when I'm feeling okey.  Does anyone have any ideas or ways of coping in the evenings it's just so easy to do I watch tv or read on my own as I don't like the tv proframmes my husband watches (too violent and American) I sleep a awful lot to cope with my depression and stick to the house unless absolutely necessary to go out.  Thanks for listening. Jenn xx

----------


## Anna

Jenn, I sympathise with you, it is really difficult when you spend lots of time at home, are depressed and bored. I had a real problem with this in the past, but seem to have it more under control these days (touch wood). Food can be comforting (at least while you're eating) and eating passes the time. Like you it could happen when I was depressed or OK. I think the best way to deal with it is distraction and by doing things you enjoy to fill your time, but when you're at home a lot I know everything can get boring sometimes. I've found doing some kind of exercise every day really helps, it seems to set me up so I feel stronger mentally/have a better mindset and am less likely to binge, even a short, brisk walk or an exercise video on YouTube. Also, I'm no expert but I've found that cutting down on bread and wheat has really helped me too. I think my blood sugar levels used to be all over the place and eating fewer refined carbs (and more regular meals) has really helped with that. Sorry I can't be of more help x

----------


## Jaquaia

Could you try going for a short walk? You can gradually increase the distance as your body gets used to it and the fresh air and exercise might help relax you. Can you knit or crochet? That would keep you focused and keep your mind busy. Adult colouring books are relaxing too.

----------


## Suzi

I crochet. It keeps my hands busy  :O:

----------


## Jecro

Hi, thanks for your ideas and understanding.  My husband moved the treadmill into the dining room out of the garage last weekend and I'm really trying to go on it every day for at least 15mins (managed 3 X last week as feeling down got in the way a bit as I had a bad episode on Monday when I foolishly ran t of my tablets so this week not been the week for trying too hard if you know what I mean).  I don't feel comfortable going out of the house for a walk yet, I'm so obese and uncomfortable I'm too embarrassed to be seen, but my plan is to try once I've lost a bit of weight and feel fitter from the treadmill.  Ive cut down on my bread intake and generally eating better foods but found some crunchie nut cornflakes in the cereal cuboard last night and had a huge bowl this was after I'd had some weetabix too so even if I don't get the crisps and biscuits in I will still find something if I'm weak!  I will give the colouring books ago (I'm not too good at knitting or crocheting) I do have s a couple and some pencil crayons.  Not a good day today I'm a bit all over the place haven't been able to sleep like I normally do as there's some building work going on and lots of dogs barking everywhere.  I'm still in my Pjs , husband has taken my son over to his Nannas.  Thanks again for being there.  Xxx

----------


## Suzi

I am quite sure you aren't nearly a obese as you think you are. There's a group of us trying to get healthy by doing some exercise and making some changes to our diet. You'd be welcome to join us?

----------


## Jaquaia

Jenn, I'm really obese too so I know exactly what you mean. Invest in a wii! You have to move with a lot of the games on there and it's good fun too so it's something you could maybe do with your son so it feels less like exercise itms?

----------


## Paula

It's been a while, but I've lost another lb - 6lb down now

----------


## Jaquaia

I lost a pound today too! It fell out of my pocket!  :(giggle):

----------

Paula (18-03-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

PS. Well done Paula!!!!

----------


## Suzi

Well done! 

Last week I lost 3.3 kgs and this week I've lost 5.3kg (apparently food poisoning is a great diet aid, although I wouldn't recommend it!)

----------



----------


## magie06

That's a lot Suzi. But like you said, not a great way to lose it.

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not! But generally I'm walking more and eating better  :O:

----------


## shine

I have been trying to loose weight for over three years. Been on and off slimming world. At first I did really well. I lost nearly 2 st in total. But then put back on a st. I rejoined in January and it's been slow. I was 6.5lb down too weeks ago. Then I got ill with tonsillitis and hardly ate for a few days so I assumed I lost weight. According to hospital scales I had lost 5lb. But since I have been out of hospital on Tuesday I can't face cooking and I have lost my appetite. I have been eating plain bread and toast. Cake and biscuits so I will probably put back on anything I lost. I have completely lost motivation and think I need to stop slimming world once my 12 week countdown expires in April. I think if I just concentrate on healthy eating with exercise then I should be ok. Slimming world is good for the healthy eating but I have gone off all the artificial aspects eg the sweetener, 0% yogurts jellies etc. I have make sw cakes with sweetener and it's just not right. They work for some people. But I need proper cake and biscuits and chocolate. I hate having to restrict myself. And at the moment at least I am eating something is anything. Once I find my appetite I am sure I will get back into cooking proper meals. On the positive side I joined a women's only exercise class back in October which has been the best thing I have done and it's been such a laugh and great meeting new people. I have also been walking more since we have been without a car (that's another story. It got wrote off but no one hurt). I am looking forward to sunshine and spring without rain so can get out more for  walks in the park. Bring on the sunshine.

----------

Jaquaia (20-03-16),OldMike (20-03-16),Paula (20-03-16),Suzi (19-03-16)

----------


## Paula

> Well done! 
> 
> Last week I lost 3.3 kgs and this week I've lost 5.3kg (apparently food poisoning is a great diet aid, although I wouldn't recommend it!)


How are you feeling, lovely?

----------


## Suzi

Much, much better than I was thanks. The pulled muscles are horrible, but I can drink and eat again! lol 

Shine - that post sounds so sensible!

----------

Paula (20-03-16)

----------


## shine

I popped into slimming world tonight just to get weighed but I didn't stay for group. Over the last two weeks I lost 2.5lbs. I reckon I lost more last week when I wasn't well but put some of it back on this week when I started eating toast, cake and biscuits. I am not worrying too much at the moment. Just glad I am able to eat again.

----------

Paula (22-03-16),Suzi (21-03-16)

----------


## rose

> I am pulling this thread out of hibernation.
> 
> Last year I got down to 14st 6lbs.
> Today I weighed myself and I am 16st 7lbs. Goal weight is 11st. Let the challenge begin.
> 
> Fun and effective ways to lose weight are very welcome on this thread. Anyone who wants to join in is very welcome. You do a weekly weigh in and it can get a bit competitive over who loses the most each week. And we can cheer each other along!
> 
> Who's in?


I am now 17stone 2lbs, so I've gained half a stone since this thread was started. 
This month so far I have walked 57km (35 miles) in 12.5 hours. I am doing everything right but my weight keeps increasing.

I am considering joining Slimming World.

----------


## magie06

I was 5 pounds up at ww this week. I haven't done anything different this week and I was up that much. I now weigh 15st 2 pounds. Which means that the 2st that I lost last year, is creeping back up.

----------


## Suzi

Don't be too hard on yourself. There are loads of reasons that it's up this week lovely.

----------

